# Waltham And Bacon Pocket Watch - Details?



## Welshie (May 24, 2013)

Hi All,

I have been interested in horology for a while and recently my mother showed me two antique pocket watches which I love but I wanted to know a bit more about them (I have no interest in value as they are family heirlooms unless they are worth so much they should be insured)

The first watch is a Waltham. I ready that from the serial number you can deduce the year of manufacture and I guessed at this piece being circa 1899.





The second watch I don't know much about. Its marked as 'Bacon - Market Square, Dover'. I read that Bacon were manufacturers of watch casings, and the internal movement is marked as being 'Swiss Made'.





So, can anyone tell me anything more about these watches?

Many thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Follow this link and enter your serial number to find the details:-

LINK

It comes up with:-

*Start:* *End:* *First:* 8885501 *Last:* 8898500 *Model:* 1890 *Name:* *Material:* U *Grade:* Seaside, *Size:* 6 *Size:* 6 *Plate:* *Plate:* *Jewelling:* *Jewels:* 7-15 *Balance:* *Bal:* Breguet Spring *Style:*



*Style:*
​
*Comment:* 43 *Source:*



*Date:*
​
Mike


----------



## Welshie (May 24, 2013)

Thanks Mike, I will do that.

Nice Bandit!! Is it the 600 or 1200? My brother had a 600 as his first bike, did many miles in it and still regrets selling it.


----------



## RoopeS (May 25, 2013)

WOW, these watches are beutiful. LOVE IT


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Two very nice looking watches you have there! :buba:


----------

